# Stihl FS55R and FS55RC pictures



## Kingwood990 (Sep 21, 2010)

Here is my FS55R and FS55RC Stihl weed eaters.

























I have been using this line on the FS55R with good luck.








I use this on the FS55RC for the heavy brush and grass. This line is tough.


----------



## Wayne195 (Nov 15, 2010)

Nice Stihl's; thanks for the pics!

So what's the significant difference between the FS55R and the FS55RC?

How many cc's do your weedeaters have?


----------



## Kingwood990 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks Wayne.
The FS55R is 27.2cc's. The FS55RC is also 27.2cc's.
The only difference between the two is the RC has a smaller safety guard than the FS55R.


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

Have they both been trouble free?


----------



## Kingwood990 (Sep 21, 2010)

SonnyT said:


> Have they both been trouble free?


For the most part yes. The only one that has given me trouble is the FS55R. The fuel line came of the back of the tank once. 
The FS55RC took about a month to get running perfect mostly because it had been left out side for a month before I picked it up for free. Put a new primer bulb and tuned it, ever since it has never missed a beat.


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

Kingwood990 said:


> For the most part yes. The only one that has given me trouble is the FS55R. The fuel line came of the back of the tank once.
> The FS55RC took about a month to get running perfect mostly because it had been left out side for a month before I picked it up for free. Put a new primer bulb and tuned it, ever since it has never missed a beat.


man i wish i could find a deal like that on a good trimmer.


----------



## Kingwood990 (Sep 21, 2010)

tractornut said:


> man i wish i could find a deal like that on a good trimmer.


That weed eater was free came with the MS210C chainsaw too. Ever since then I haven't found any good deals.


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

yea im in the market for a good string trimmer that has a removable head so i can put a pole saw on it


----------



## Kingwood990 (Sep 21, 2010)

89yt12 said:


> yea im in the market for a good string trimmer that has a removable head so i can put a pole saw on it


That is the one dislike about these. I can only trim with them. You can't get any attachments for these.


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

yea thats a HAS TO HAVE for me


----------



## Hoss304 (May 13, 2011)

I recently had one come into my shop. I couldn't believe how hard they are to work on v.s a pro series.


----------



## Kingwood990 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hoss304 said:


> I recently had one come into my shop. I couldn't believe how hard they are to work on v.s a pro series.


I don't like working on them but I haven't had to do a lot to them in the past 5 years. All I had to do was readjust a fuel line and replace the air filters and tune them.


----------



## Parky (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey you said you've had good luck with that string but I think I've found one anyone here would like a lot. Husqvarna makes one (titanium i think they call it?)It's gray/silver. Works amazing in my straight shaft trimmers, I"m talking changing teh line maybe once or twice a season. In our curved shaft echos (gt2000's) it's not so good but i think thats because those bump feeds are so sensitive. 
Cool trimmers too yaya but the string got me going on a tangent, sorry.


----------



## Ironmower (Sep 19, 2010)

A little trick I found on those bump-heads. I use to have a problem with the line getting caulded or melted together on the spool.. As I wrap, I spray some Wd-40 on it, feeds alot better.. 


I like using a small diameter line if I'm trimming grass, the I'll put the heavy stuff in for the big weeds and brush, especially along the river banks..

To me the big stuff, "blows" the grass around more, than actually cutting it..


----------

